# ersatz für irfanview unter linux, nicht gimp!

## hoschi

titel sagt alle, ich such nen ersatz für irfanview für linux:)

danke im voraus

----------

## wuschel

Du willst Bilder angucken?

Nimm kuickshow - ist im KDE schon drin.

----------

## RealGeizt

hi!

als ersatz nehm ich gqview.

solltest mal mergen und dir anschauen ob es dir gefällt  :Wink: 

Gruss Christian

----------

## bernd

Hallo,

für Bilder ist gqview sehr gut. Ich glaube IrfanView kann auch Videos wiedergeben. Da solltest du Xine oder mplayer benutzen.

Gruß,

Bernd

----------

## Fibbs

pixieplus ist auch nett,

zu bekommen mit "emerge pixieplus-kde"

Gruß, 

Christian

----------

## hoschi

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
> als ersatz nehm ich gqview.
> 
> solltest mal mergen und dir anschauen ob es dir gefällt 
> ...

 

den probier ich mal!

ich habe gnome und mir geht es um das umwandeln von bilder (andere größe bzw. format) :Smile: 

----------

## sirro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ich habe gnome und mir geht es um das umwandeln von bilder (andere größe bzw. format)

 

Unter SuSE hatte ich für sowas ein Komandozeilen-Tool installiert (convert), weiß jemand in was für einem ebuild das ist?

----------

## ralph

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unter SuSE hatte ich für sowas ein Komandozeilen-Tool installiert (convert), weiß jemand in was für einem ebuild das ist?

 

Ich glaube das gehört zu imagemagick.

----------

## redbuller

 *Quote:*   

> ich habe gnome und mir geht es um das umwandeln von bilder (andere größe bzw. format) 

 

joooooooojooooooooooooo, gibs zu, dir gehts um slideshows fuer schweinebildchen, gelle?

 :Very Happy: 

nix fuer ungut, ich such auch grad en gutes prog nur so fuer bilder . . .. 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## easy2k

Ich nehme zum konvertieren ImageMagic (convert) oder xv.

Zum browsen ala ACDSee ist gqview oder noch 1000xbesser compupic zu empfehlen.

Compupic ist zwar comerziell aber für private Nutzung frei.

Gruß easy2k

----------

## doalwa

Hi,

also, ich hab die neuste Version ohne Probleme mit Wine zum laufen bekommen. Einfach exe Datei runter geladen und entzippt, schon lief das Programm astrein. 

MFG,

Dominik

----------

## hoschi

ich mag wine/x und den gesamten emulations kramm nicht, zum einen weil es der performance net gut tut zum anderen aus "politischen" gründen!

aber was wirklich gutes habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden:/

trotzdem danke

----------

## toskala

"pornview" ist auch ein nettes tool, allerdings für kde  :Smile:  zu bekommen mit "emerge pornview"   :Wink: 

----------

## MOS-FET

hab auch lange nach sowas gesucht, war mit kuickview, pixieplus usw. nicht wirklich zufrieden bis mir jemand gwenview (emergeable :-) ) empfohlen hat - meinermeinung nach bis jetzt das beste zumindest für meine zwecke. guck's dir mal an :-)

tom

----------

